# short shift kit



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

does anybody know of a short shift kit thats available for '03 altima?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Because it is a cable based system, there isn't going to be many company making a short shifter. You can adjust the throw, but it requires some welding ability.

I can elaborate it you'd like.


----------

